# Ezdrummer help



## ugmung (Mar 29, 2009)

okay so i have two problems i would like to figure out.

1) i upload MIDI tracks and replace the drums from the GP file with ezdrummer, works great, except one thing. the default Pearl snare is wayyy too snappy for some songs, especially for songs with blast beats. okay, so there's only like 8 other options, so i try to click on a different one, it loads, but all i get is rim shots, and not center shots like i'm supposed to. and the only way around it is to go back to the Pearl. anyway to work around this?

2) is there anyway you can export the drums into separate mp3 or .wav files after everything is already programmed and it extracts 12 tracks or whatever, each for a separate drum. (one for the snare, one for the bass, etc.) i want to be able to fine tweak the EQ of the drums by loading them into Cubase to record guitars and such with. 

i use Fruity Loops 8, and both EzDrummer and the Drumkit From Hell expansion.


----------



## CynicEidolon (Mar 30, 2009)

1) It just sounds like the samples are loaded in the wrong spot. Make sure it's changing to the right sample library. 

2) Not that I know if in FL8... Just START the project in Cubase and get out of that crap DAW.


----------



## MrJack (Mar 30, 2009)

If you're using a MIDI file exported from GP then you should check what note the snare is in GP. 40 is going to be a rim shot in EZDrummer and 38 is the center shot in EZDrummer. I usually fix this quickly by moving all the snare notes down by two notes inside Sonar. The other option is to do it by hand in GP, but that takes a long time.

Toontrack does provide you with a PDF files with a list of what the MIDI notes correspond to on the drum kit. Click on the little question mark in the upper right corner of EZDrummer's interface. Then go down to DRUMKIT FROM HELL and in the submenu is the MIDI Layout.


----------



## ugmung (Mar 30, 2009)

i have like 4 different DAW's and FL is the only thing i know how to use, and i like it best for programming things in, so i'm going to stick with it. 

i'll try these things out when i can, i'll let you know how it goes.


----------



## synrgy (Mar 30, 2009)

MrJack said:


> I usually fix this quickly by moving all the snare notes down by two notes inside Sonar.


 
Seriously -- that's all you have to do. 

When you change a drum kit (or ANY sample bank) to be triggered by pre written midi clips, there's VERY high chance you're going to have to move some of the notes around within the midi clips because not all banks have their drums (or other noises) in the same note lanes as the others. It's not a big deal at all.


----------



## ugmung (Mar 30, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Seriously -- that's all you have to do.
> 
> When you change a drum kit (or ANY sample bank) to be triggered by pre written midi clips, there's VERY high chance you're going to have to move some of the notes around within the midi clips because not all banks have their drums (or other noises) in the same note lanes as the others. It's not a big deal at all.



yeah, i didn't think about that.

okay so i have the snare thing figured out. thanks.

but i still haven't figured out how to do the multi drum track thing.

there's only an open folder, and a drop bar. and under the drop bar, the only thing that is relatively close to what i want is "Enable Multiple Outputs" and that's already checked.

 i'm confused.


----------



## dreamermind (Mar 30, 2009)

there is two numbers for snare drum in Guitar Pro - 40 and 38. try to change number of snare in guitar pro and then make an export to midi


----------



## ugmung (Mar 31, 2009)

already figured out my snare problem. but thanks anyway. 

now the only thing left is the drum multi track exporting...


----------



## code_red (Apr 2, 2009)

For the drum track exporting I think you have to go from the out on your sound card to the in and record a new track just playing the drum track. You could mute everything but what you want to hear and record each drum on a separate track. It's time consuming but it could work. Like, mute everything but the bass drum... record on a new track. Then mute everything but the snare... record a new track ect... Crappy, but that's the only thing I can think of.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 2, 2009)

Something like ^ might be your only current option.

I've been trying to figure this out for the last couple of days since you posted, but having just moved I haven't finished unpacking or setting up to the point where I feel like I can justify noodling around on my laptop just yet. 

So basically, without loading the program, I'm _pretty sure_ that there isn't really a way around it with EZDrummer. That being said -- if I understand the specs correctly -- Superior Drummer's various bouncing/exporting options are geared specifically to the kind of purpose you're describing.

The only other option I can think of so far (and again, I don't *think* this is possible, but I haven't been able to load up the software to check) is that IF you can import the various samples from EZDrummer's library into a different sampler (IE Halion in Cubase, NNXT in Reason, etc etc) then that would be a much better option for you, as you could load each sample you want to have it's own track into it's own sampler and sequence it that way.

In Reason this is ridiculously easy to do. Load up an NNXT, toss your drum samples into it, assign each sample to a different output, run each of those outputs into it's own channel in a mixer -- badabing, you're done.... That's why I'm curious if it's possible to load the (amazing) samples from EZDrummer's library into another sampler, cause that would solve your problem much easier than having to solo each track and re-record it manually as described by code_red.. Unfortunately I fear code_red is probably correct...


----------



## B36arin (Apr 2, 2009)

If you have a good PC you could always run several DFH tracks. One for kick, one for snare, one for cymbals, one for toms. It will eat up CPU power and memory, but if you have a monster computer it should be doable. Then all you have to do is just copy the midi file into all the tracks and delete the unnecessary hits.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 2, 2009)

B36arin said:


> If you have a good PC you could always run several DFH tracks. One for kick, one for snare, one for cymbals, one for toms. It will eat up CPU power and memory, but if you have a monster computer it should be doable. Then all you have to do is just copy the midi file into all the tracks and delete the unnecessary hits.


 
Duh. I hadn't thought of that approach either.

That shouldn't be as bad as it sounds, actually. It doesn't take a lot of processing power to just have EZD open -- it's when it's playing back lots of sequenced hits that the lag starts to kick in.

Theoretically, if each of your instances is only triggering one or two drum hits each, it shouldn't tax your system at all.

Plus, if you KNOW you're done with the writing of the song and are ready to mix it down, you can just create a new empty track, and pull in all those drum sequences as described above, so that it's not competing with whatever other audio channels you're running. When you're done, you can bounce each of those instances down to it's own .wav file, and then pull them back into your mix. 

Good on ya, B36arin!


----------



## ugmung (Apr 2, 2009)

damn, i didn't even think of that. i could do that, but i was hoping for a simpler method, something that envolves a few clicks and then i have my seperate mp3's...

if i have to resort to this idea, it'll definitely work.


----------



## Rayvegg (Jul 22, 2009)

Ok, I'll explain my method. It might not work for everyone, but most people can see the advantages...

Basically, in your DAW, double click on the MIDI region. This *SHOULD* open up the Piano Roll, or Matrix Editor. Then select all hits of the same type (for arguments sake, say, the kick) and copy them to clipboard. 

Create a new MIDI track, and copy your kick hits to a new region. Your kick should now be in that track and in your original MIDI file, so you can delete the kick from your original region. 

Then, send the track with the new kicks output to an unused EZD input (piece of cake in Pro Tools, unsure about other programs). The advantage of this method is that it allows mixing on each drum, as though they were separate recordings, like in real life. Also, only using one EZD track with the other tracks simply sent to it saves your CPU a lot of hassle.

Hope this helps anyone!


----------

